# King Mo vs. Emanuel Newton booked for Bellator 90



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

> King Mo vs. Emanuel Newton booked for Bellator 90 on Feb. 21 at Utah’s Maverik Center
> 
> By Press Release on Jan 29, 6:00p +
> 
> ...



http://www.mmamania.com/2013/1/29/3929778/bellator-90-king-mo-emanuel-newton-spike-tv-mma


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Perhaps they shouldnt have hitched there wagon to the king mo train.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah... That was bad.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

That spinning backfist was a thing of beauty. 
Knockout of the year so far.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

it was very well timed however there was no real power and full technique to it horrible chin by mo and stupid should have had his hands up he won't ever be a mayweather no matter how long he tries with them


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't really think it was an example of a horrible chin. Mo never expected the shot to come and thus never saw it. He was overconfident and payed for it.

You know the phrase "the one you never see coming hurts you the most."


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i don't believe that, it doesn't matter if you see it or not if it lands i have seen hunt being cro cop headkicked and got right back up and countless other instances like that but they still survive, mo is profoundly dumb and has a bad chin


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

The Mo hype has always been a little unfounded. Im not saying that the guy doesnt have some talent, I just think he is pretty deficient in some areas. That backfist was nasty as hell.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> it was very well timed however there was no real power and full technique to it horrible chin by mo and stupid should have had his hands up he won't ever be a mayweather no matter how long he tries with them


I have to disagree that there was no real power. A HW spinning his body and catching someone at the end of his arm like that is going to generate quite a bit of force. I doubt there are too many people who could have took that and not been knocked out. I am sure there are a bunch who would have never let themselves get hit like that. I don't think it was a matter of a horrible chin, however. It was, as you say, well timed and while not at the maximum force possible it was still pretty substantial.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

The way Mo fights is just Mind Boggling... He has great wrestling, but yet he prefers to stand and trade with guys with his hands down at his waist:dunno:


----------

